# Thanksgiving weekend ride plans, SD to SLO



## RobbMaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

So I RARELY ever have more than a day or two away from work at one time, I usually work 80-100 hours a week, and take only Sunday off for rest. When holidays come around I usually pack up the car with the Wife and head a few states away to visit family, so i just never get an extended time to ride or do anything out of the ordinary 50-70 mile stuff...

BUT ALAS, I will be staying in town this coming Thanksgiving and it has given me a couple crazy ideas, and I would like some input if you all wouldn't mind.

I live in San Diego, but I also spent 9 years in San Luis Obispo on the Central coast, which I miss dearly. So I was thinking of making a trek (for me at least) the 350 miles on my bike up to the central coast and then taking the train back down. It is 350 Miles, which I would have to divide into 2, maybe 3 days. I have connections with Marriott for dirt cheap, so that isn't a problem.

A couple concerns I have (as well as a couple options)

1. I don't have a "touring" bike, or anything that can carry anything (other than a backpack), I have never ridden with a backpack other than for a short commute. If I keep it light will it affect me much?

2.Would you ride there, and train back, or take the train there and ride back? Not totally in tune with wind direction, other than I know it usually comes from the west, so it wont make a difference?

3. Would you take 2 days, or 3? (I don't have experience in "long" rides over 100 miles, but feel if I wasn't pushing it too hard that i could for 175 in a day, but not sure about back to back days. Again, my purpose isn't to see how fast I can do it, rather just to enjoy the experience.

4. I have used Google maps Bike option and the route seems pretty good, BUT, how accurate is it? Will I get to a point where there is no possibility for a bike and be stuck and have to backtrack 40 or 50 miles? Any other options for a route guide on something this long without driving it?

5. My thought was have a light change of comfortable clothes in a backpack, and then just hand wash my jersey and shorts at the hotels, let them dry and repeat the next day. Decent idea?

6. Nutrition and food is obviously a concern, and MOST of the route will be somewhat near civilization, but once I get past Santa Barbara, I know the area very well, and am not concerned as much. But obviously playing the safe card, what would you take other than the normal fluids and energy?

7. Anyone have experience taking a bike on a train (am track), as my bike is my baby... I don't want to have to pack it, nor "hand it over" to them. What is protocol on something like this?

8. I only have one bike. Its not set up for long stuff i assume, its more of a "race" bike, although I ride it for everything, centuries and whatnot, so should this concern me in the fact that i will be way too uncomfortable after 350 miles?

9. Am I crazy for thinking this is an awesome idea for someone with not "tons" of experience?

10. Any other suggestions, thoughts, concerns, anything?

11. Who wants to do it with me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

It sounds lilke a great idea! 

I'd probably plan for three days, if for no other reason than that the days are short that time of year.

It is decidedly down-wind from SLO to SD.

You might want to step over to the nearest Amtrak station and step aboard a Pacific Surfliner train when it stops. You'll be able to quickly get a view of the bicyle accommodations. Then just step off. An investment of five minutes would give you peace of mind.

I haven't done any touring like this, but I think I'd want to have a little more room for my "stuff" than a day pack offers. Have you looked for rack-mount taps on the rear dropouts of your bike?

I can't imagine how you'd get to a dead end requiring you to back track, unless you just totally screwed up getting around Vandendberg or Camp Pendleton. Getting over San Marcos Pass might be a pain, but it's the only big obstacle, AFAIK.

I don't want to do it with you, but my wife and I will wave as we drive up to Templeton on T'day!

JSR


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I would try to avoid the backpack. I can't imagine 100+ miles with even a light pack would be anything but torture on your back. 

Regarding gear, you could send a fixed-rate box or UPS box with clean clothes and kit to the hotel in advance to be held until your arrival. For just a couple/few nights this wouldn't be too crazy to organize and you could include a second box to mail your dirty laundry home. I've heard of people doing this but haven't done it myself yet. Been thinking about doing something similar to what your're planning but probably not for another couple years. 

I'd go south - if you look at the CA coast, especially south of SLO, it actually runs eastward quite a bit as you head south. That and the prevailing wind pattern is usually southerly down the coast. So, heading south you are more likely to have the wind at your back. 

People take bikes on Amtrak all the time. I've done it on the commuter trains around San Diego county but never on the Surfliner or longer haul trains. On those trains I believe you will have to hand your bike over to a porter or something who will put it into a cargo hold - I'm pretty sure you can't just lean it up on the wall near the door like on some of the commuters. I think it will be fine though and I wouldn't worry about it too much, I'd be more worried about getting lost or running out of water.


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

There is no question I would take the train up and ride back down. You don't want to be riding into teh wind for 350 miles. You could easily get from SLO to Santa Barbara on the first day. The trouble you're going to run into is efficiently getting from Malibu to Long Beach. Roads, traffic and such are really bad for that 100 or so miles. After Long Beach its an easy down hill, down wind ride to S.D. 

I'd really focus on getting from lets say Thousand Oaks to L.B. safely.


----------



## human powered (Aug 13, 2012)

Instead of wearing a backpack, I'd go with a seatpost rack like one of these...

http://www.performancebike.com/bike...=1009383932&catargetid=1572650814&cagpspn=pla


----------



## jazznap (Feb 26, 2007)

human powered said:


> Instead of wearing a backpack, I'd go with a seatpost rack like one of these...
> 
> TransIt Seatpost Rack - Extra 15 Percent Off Packs and Racks


+1. I've used a Moots Tailgator for rando rides and it works great. You can pack plenty of stuff it in without the discomfort of carrying a backpack.

FYI - Amtrak - Plan - Onboard - Bring Your Bicycle Onboard


----------

